# xmms2 ebuild?

## myrip

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerstern versucht xmms2 zu installieren mit verschiedenen ebuilds aber es scheitert jedesmal. Hat wer ne Anleitung die auch funktioniert?.

mfg code:rip

----------

## Vortex375

Ich hab mir einfach nen tarball von der xmms2-Homepage gezogen und von Hand installiert (nach /usr/local).

Evtl. kommt portage nicht mit den Buildsystemen von xmms2 klar (scons und jetzt neu glaub waf).

----------

## myrip

Wann kommt xmms2 in den Portage Tree?

----------

## xraver

Ein ebuild findet man unter http://www.zugaina.org/gentoo/media-sound.html.en

Im gentoo-wiki.com wird IMHO auch darauf verwiesen.

Ich hab mir xmms2 mal drauf gemacht weil ich mit der Python API rumspielen wollte.

Aber xmms2 ist (bei mir) sehr sehr buggy. Mehr als ein Lied abspielen geht nicht. http geht nicht und der Deamon stürzt des öfteren auch ab. 

Wie läuft xmms bei euch?

Ich werd mir mal demnächst die Entwicklerversion drauf machen.

----------

## Gibheer

also ich hab keine Probleme mit xmms2. Ich hab hier meinen ebuild gefunden (von ycarus), in ein Overlay gepackt, installiert und dann /etc/env.d/99xmms2 geloescht und seid dem hoehr ich nur noch mit xmms2 musik. Damit ich nicht immer auf die konsole muss hab ich mir mit python noch ein kleines script fuer xchat geschrieben, weil ich das eh die meiste Zeit der Linse habe und ich bin total zufrieden damit. Ich kann mir nix besseres vorstellen.

edit: die aktuelle Version ist 0.2 DrHouse

----------

## xraver

 *Gibheer wrote:*   

> also ich hab keine Probleme mit xmms2. Ich hab hier meinen ebuild gefunden (von ycarus), in ein Overlay gepackt, installiert und dann /etc/env.d/99xmms2 geloescht und seid dem hoehr ich nur noch mit xmms2 musik.
> 
> ...
> 
> edit: die aktuelle Version ist 0.2 DrHouse

 

Genaus die Version verwende ich auch. Das gleiche ebuild. Nur /etc/env.d/99xmms2 hab ich nicht gelöscht.

Aber auch nach dem löschen läuft der Deamon immer noch nicht vernünftig ;(.

Nchdem ich mehrmals die playliste gefüllt habe kann ich endlich mal was mit xmms2 play abspielen. Irgentwie läuft das ding noch nicht wirklich rund.

Aja, für alle die nicht mit dem Deamon connecten können;

```
 export XMMS_PATH=unix:///tmp/xmms-ipc-<Benutzername>

```

@Gibheer

Kannst du einen Stream abspielen?

----------

## Gibheer

die env-datei muss man loeschen, damit man mit den clients zum server connecten kann.

Was genau laeuft denn bei dir nicht? mp3-datei, radio hoehren, ...?

edit: ja ich kann streams hoehren. Dazu musst du curl als use-flag gesetzt haben und den stream immer als ip mit port eingeben. die pls dateien werden momentan nicht verarbeitet.

----------

## xraver

Ich hab xmms2 neu compiliert - mit USE=curl - aber keine besserung festgestellt.

Ich kann einträge mit xmms2 add *.mp3 hinzufügen. Das funktioniert und es funktioniert mal nicht.

Nadem nun endlich eine Datei in der Playlist geladen wurde, ohne das der Deamon abstürzt, kann ich mit xmm2 play vieleicht was höhren. genauso verhält es sich auch mit den anderen Optionen die xmms bietet.

Einen Stream konnte ich noch gar nicht abspielen.

 */tmp/xmms2.log wrote:*   

> 
> 
> --- Starting new xmms2d ---
> 
>  INFO: src/xmms/log.c:35: Initialized logging system 
> ...

 

Einmal fand ich auch diese Ausgabe - jemand eine Idee?

```
*** glibc detected *** corrupted double-linked list: 0xb7dbb6ac ***

```

Manchmal spielt er 3 Lieder problemlos ab (wie jetzt währent ich den Beitrag schreibe) und dann stürzt er ab.

----------

## Gibheer

mit welchen use-flags hast du denn kompiliert und gib mal ein emerge info

vllt vertraegt sich da etwas nicht ganz

wie gesagt, bei mir gibt es null probleme und es hoehrt sich einfach toll an

----------

## xraver

 *Gibheer wrote:*   

> mit welchen use-flags hast du denn kompiliert und gib mal ein emerge info

 

```
media-sound/xmms2-0.2.7  USE="alsa curl mp3 oss python vorbis -aac -ecore -flac -gnome -jack -java -mdns -mms -modplug -musepack -nocxx -phonehome -ruby -samba -sid -speex"
```

 *emerge --info wrote:*   

> Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.3.6-r5, 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i586)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i586 AMD-K6(tm) 3D processor
> ...

 

----------

## Gibheer

hmmm, sieht eigentlich okay aus o.O

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/xmms2-0.2.7  USE="alsa curl ecore flac java mp3 musepack python vorbis -aac -gnome -jack -mdns -mms -modplug -nocxx -oss -phonehome -ruby -samba -sid -speex" 0 kB [1]
```

welches ebuild hast du genommen, das von ycarus?

eventuell kommt der aber auch nicht mit dem i586 zurecht.

----------

## xraver

 *Gibheer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> welches ebuild hast du genommen, das von ycarus?
> 
> eventuell kommt der aber auch nicht mit dem i586 zurecht.

 

Ja, war das ebuild von ycarus.

Ich hab das ebuild xmms2-0.3_pre2.ebuild gefunden und werde das mal antesten.

Es währe schade wenn xmms2 unter i586 nicht laufen würde. Bis jezt hab ich mich immer feiern lassen das unter meinem alten Rechner jede aktuelle Software läuft.

edit//

Irgentwie wollen die git Version gar nicht bei mir ;(.

```
>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/xmms2-0.3_pre2/work/xmms2-devel ...

Disabling:  faad ecore gnomevfs modplug flac jack musepack ruby samba sid speex daap id3v2 mdns java wma mms icymetaint

scons: *** No SConstruct file found.

File "//usr/lib/scons-0.96.94/SCons/Script/Main.py", line 1036, in _main

!!! ERROR: media-sound/xmms2-0.3_pre2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3184:   Called src_compile

  xmms2-0.3_pre2.ebuild, line 84:   Called die

!!! Scons failed!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/xmms2-0.3_pre2/temp/build.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/overlays/local'
```

----------

## Gibheer

was passiert eigentlich, wenn man fuer nen moment eigentlich mal i686 annimmt? koennte dass das problem beheben?

----------

## Gibheer

ich habe mit einem freund das problem geloest, es liegt am oss-flag. Ohne dieses Flag stuerzt der xmms2 nimmer ab

----------

## xraver

Ich hab jetzt xmm2 mit USE-oss compiliert.

Aber Streams kann ich immer noch nicht abspielen.

Egal ob ich ne pls oder die URL direct angebe. nix.

```
$ xmms2 add http://scfire-dll0l-2.stream.aol.com:80/stream/1071

Added http://scfire-dll0l-2.stream.aol.com:80/stream/1071

$ xmms2 list

xmms2 started

Total playtime: 0:00:00
```

Beim abspielen einer mp3 stoppt der Player gleich wenn ich ne Playliste hinufüge.

```
 xmms2 addpls musik/against-silence.m3u 

Added playlist file:///home/dunja/musik/against-silence.m3u
```

Das USE=-oss hat anscheinent gar nix gebracht. Würd ich den Player meiner Freundin anderehen - sie würde abticken.

Wenn Amarok mal nicht so fett wäre.....

----------

## Gibheer

also ich hab keine Probleme, wobei ich aber keine playlists verwende.

fuer den stream schreibe ich http://icewars-radio.de:8400 zum beispiel und das geht.

----------

